# Ford Falcon XB - Captain Risky



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Captain Risky was a marketing series for insurance company in Australia. They featured a stuntman who takes excessive risks, including in his XB falcon sedan, that he does a massive stunt jump in, with a jet engine for boost.
I made this about 5 years ago. the base is the XB resin kit from 'the parts box'. The jet engine was scratchbuilt from styrene and cardboard. The tires are from my spares collection.
I did all the artwork and had it printed by Pattos Place.
captain01 by aus_mus, on Flickr
captain02 by aus_mus, on Flickr
captain03 by aus_mus, on Flickr
captain04 by aus_mus, on Flickr
captain05 by aus_mus, on Flickr
captain06 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF7782 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF7826 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF7901 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very interesting.
you model is pretty accurate.
great detailing


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty cool - is there any footage of his jump out there?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

scooke123 said:


> Pretty cool - is there any footage of his jump out there?


What's the punishment for not doing a 0.42s google search?


----------

